# kézen fog



## Encolpius

Ugye létezik, hogy kézen fog, karon fog valakit. De létezhet, csuklón fog, lábon fog, bokán fog, stb. valakit?


----------



## Zsanna

Hát, szerintem manapság már mindent hall az ember (hol tanulnak némelyek magyarul?), de szövegösszefüggéstől függően én inkább azt mondanám, hogy megfogja a csuklóját, lábát stb. vagy pl. elkap valakit a csuklójánál/lánál/bokájánál fogva.


----------



## franknagy

*Kézenfogva *(szerintem egybeírva!) sétálnak a szerelmesek. *Karonfogva* sétálnak a  barátnők.
"Csuklón fog, lábon fog, bokán fog" szerintem - bár elvileg létezhet -, de nem használatos.

Ha egy fuldoklót kimentesz, vagy egy magas épület korlátján kapaszkodó öngyilkosjelöltet akarsz megmenteni, ott *ragad*od meg, ahol éred.
Tehát "csuklón *ragad*, lábon *ragad*, bokán *ragad*, tökön *ragad*".

A *fog* ige a fenti példáimban tartós és közös megegyezésen alapuló testi kapcsolatot jelent, ezzel szemben a *ragad* ige hirtelen, agresszív mozdulatot ír le.


----------

